# Small Water Angler Tournament Trail (S.W.A.T.T.)



## Michael Orr (Dec 25, 2013)

Small Water Angler Tournament Trail (S.W.A.T.T.)
I'm wanting to start-up a new small water tournament  trail in GA. I would also like to hold a meeting Dec. 29th at 12:00 p.m. Buck Creek boat ramp at High Falls Lake for anyone that is interested in joining the tournament trail and would like to have some input on how they would like the club to run. We would need to discuss the schedule, lakes, point system, and rules to follow etc... I apologize for the short notice, but I would appreciate anyone who could attend. For those who can not attend... You can still be heard by replying to this post!
I look forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 25, 2013)

Pm sent.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 25, 2013)

Well look who the cat drug in!  Might we expect some Juliette and Lucas tournies?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Might be a little confusion in the future, there is already a s.w.a.t in north ga.


----------



## Michael Orr (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up NorthGaBowhunter. I wasn't aware of s.w.a.t in North GA.


----------



## Michael Orr (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm ready if you are Reminex!


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 26, 2013)

Michael Sunday is the Juliette Tournament. Let me know what yall come up with.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is the SWAT website that has been up and going for 5 years.
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## Michael Orr (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks MerkyWaters,
I'm not out here to cause any confusion and will changing the name from SWATT. 

I am here to show the upmost respect to other anglers and their clubs.


----------



## Michael Orr (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks TJBassin,

I will keep you informed.


----------



## jeffreese (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey. Would your club be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia and as many as four in North Carolina and one in Alabama. You do your own thing during the year and compete for a National Championship in November.


----------



## Michael Orr (Dec 29, 2013)

New Club name is Extreme Bassin!
I have started a new thread under Extreme Bassin!


----------

